# URGENT : Cherche iPad à emprunter pour réunion



## BalBasBow (6 Avril 2010)

URGENT

Nous cherchons une personne résidant à Paris pouvant nous prêter un iPad pour quelques minutes seulement la matinée du mercredi 7/4 à l'occasion d'un événement interne.

Nous sommes une agence de marketing interactif basée dans le IXe arrondissement.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## chemsi (6 Avril 2010)

Moi si on peut me prêter le nouveau MacBook Pro, ca m'intéresse...


----------



## Philou1789 (12 Avril 2010)

et moi je cherche une aston martin DBS pour quelques milliers de kilomètre après je la rend.
Mais lol , alors !


----------

